# Evening pest kill



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

This fellow (I dont know its English name) had the habit of picking my mum'chicks. I travelled to my country home and, as usual, he came back. I did it justice!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice shot! Though I do hope that isn't illegal in any way.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Of course it is some sort of hawk ... though I do not know what would be native in your area. When I lived with my grandmother on the farm, I also had to shoot several hawks that were killing young chicks. I used a rifle, as the hawks were very wary. You did well to take one with a slingshot.

Where I live here we have a law known as the "domestic animal protection act". That allows farmers (and others) to kill animals which are marauding their domestic livestock.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

When I was a kid I had to do the same.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Good shot, me being a falconer couldnt ever bring myself to harm a bird of prey for something that comes natural to them.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting!

Shame, but when something is taking your livestock sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for your nice words guys. 2040 tubes, 3 per side OTT and 12 gram lead did the job. It was perched 7-9 meters away.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Nice shot! Though I do hope that isn't illegal in any way.


This is a pest destroying our flock.They are protected in reserved areas.Folks here have been killing such without any trouble with the authorities.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

youcanthide said:


> Good shot, me being a falconer couldnt ever bring myself to harm a bird of prey for something that comes natural to them.


On Vancouver Island, we have lots of cougars and bears. Particularly for the cougars, but sometimes also for the bears, it comes natural to them to take humans, especially small children. Cougars also sometimes patrol the edges of a community taking every cat and dog they find. I have no problem taking an animal that is threatening humans; and I have no problem taking an animal that is threatening my dogs. In many places in Canada, coyotes have become a real scourge, particularly in urban areas, threatening pets, livestock and children. The fact that their behavior "comes natural" to them does not in my opinion justify allowing them to continue in that behavior. It comes natural for rats and mice to invade human habitation and contaminate food ... again, I have no problem taking such pests. The fact that a behavior "comes natural" to an animal does not to me constitute a good reason for not eliminating a pest.

I really do appreciate your high regard for raptors, especially since you are engaged in falconry. Although not a falconer, I too hold them in high regard. Until recently, I owned a piece of remote waterfront property surrounded by Nature Trust land and provincial wilderness park. The only access was by water. There were over 30 nesting pairs of eagles within a 5 mile radius of my house. It was a great opportunity to observe their behavior in the wild. I never did and never would harm one in those circumstances. Nor did I harm any of the large number of bears in the area ... although they continued to do a bit of mischief around the place. I was prepared to kill any cougar that threatened me or my dogs ... but never had to do it. There were a number of cougar attacks on humans in the area, and there was significant cougar sign around my place. But thankfully I never had a problem. The old lady who owned the property before I bought it had a reputation as a cougar hunter. She killed over 30 cougars on the place ... using an ax to dispatch one in her woodshed. One significant difference was that she was keeping livestock on the place. Different circumstances call for different responses.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot! Though I do hope that isn't illegal in any way.
> ...


Well, that's good to know.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Nathan's "Scout" travels the world doesn't it, and can obviously get the job done. Quite a tube setup you've got there! All the best to you.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > Good shot, me being a falconer couldnt ever bring myself to harm a bird of prey for something that comes natural to them.
> ...


Ive no problem with him killing it at all, it made a nuisance of itself and it paid the price. Its just me personally could never do that to any bird of prey. Some would call it soft especially when i kill other birds but its just where i draw the line.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Job well done.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Lug said:


> Nathan's "Scout" travels the world doesn't it, and can obviously get the job done. Quite a tube setup you've got there! All the best to you.


I guess am the only one who owns a Scout in Kenya! People are always awed by it,folks here only know natural folks. My setup is very powerful, hits so hard.


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Great shot! I like how you set up your tubes. I had to shoot a beautiful red fox a few years ago that killed most of my chickens. I would rather have left the animal alone but my chickens were a priority at the time and it had to be done out of necessity.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I think in the UK , you would also be shot for shooting a bird of pray .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you see that on facebook nick? The bloke who shot the sparrowhawk and posted it on facebook. He got in some trouble he could have done without lol


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes pal I did see it .
Think he's in big trouble.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> Yes pal I did see it .
> Think he's in big trouble.


He deserved it for running his mouth, if your gonna do something illegal why put it on facebook? Some people have no brains whatsoever lol


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

That's good to hear, he deserves every bit of it.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Stuff em


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> I think in the UK , you would also be shot for shooting a bird of pray .


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> I think in the UK , you would also be shot for shooting a bird of pray .


I´m right there with you Nick. One of my pets it´s a eagle owl I got when he was just few weeks old.....how he reacts as soon as he sees me is such a great pleasure!


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

In The UK it is a Definite NO !!!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> In The UK it is a Definite NO !!!!


...and they definitely know why!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

great shot, happy hunting 

-Epic


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I've shoot and sadly missed at the same looking bird my dad said it was some kind of hawk ?
Nice shooting

Danny


----------

